# Wiring diagram for a SIEG mini lathe RPM meter



## Fred Madsen (Jun 7, 2020)

I have a SIEG lathe and I have bought for it a RPM readout. This comes with a Hall sensor.
My problem is that I want to plug into the lathe's 7pin plug (which is for a RPM meter). I just want to know what is the wiring for this 7pin plug?


----------

